# Rules Question: Deflected Arrow



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

A situation came up in our group at this past weekend's 3-D shoot.

There were four people in our group. Three of us were shooting from one stake, and one of us was shooting from a closer stake. One target was placed so that the shot was uphill. After three of us shot, we moved up to the closer stake, which provided a more extreme uphill angle. When that person shot, the arrow hit the arrows that were already in the target, then glanced off the target itself, and stuck into a tree.

All members of the group agreed that the shot arrow hit an arrow that was already in the target. A torn fletching was proof.

All members of the group agreed that the shot arrow hit or glanced off the target.

How would this arrow be scored?


----------



## NMAC (Jun 4, 2009)

In ASA, here is the rule on deflected arrows: Any arrow deflected by contact with another arrow already in the target and still proceeding toward the target will be 

scored as the greater of: (1) where it lies in the target; or (2) a maximum of five (5) points if it is not in the target.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

in i.b.o rules , and it happend to me i smashed this guys arrow that was in the x BUUUUUUT it kicked my arrow out of the killzone for a 5 !!!!!!!! i wish they would change this rule... if everyone ageeds that a arrow deflected and their is proof them the man should get that score in my eyes and not the lower score.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

5 points


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I go by ASA rules it would be a five. That is part of the game I was shooting Augusta this weekend and we came up on a 32 yard bedded buck and I was last in shooting order when I got to the stake there was already 3 arrows in the 14 so I choose to shoot the lower 12 instead of the 14 because I had a chance of being kicked out. During the round I hit the back of a full bore 3 times and it cost me three 8's. Just part of the game!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Full Bores are unreal. lain:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Rules are rules. No one is picking on anyone. Some one else will face the same situation. It happens.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

In ibo it is the score of the arrow it deflected off only because it did not stick in the target, if it stuck in the target it is that score.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

AOarcheryshop said:


> In ibo it is the score of the arrow it deflected off only because it did not stick in the target, if it stuck in the target it is that score.


IBO RULES
IV. SHOOTING RULES AND ETIQUETTE
B. Scoring
2. Scoring Arrows
f. All whole arrows, or partial arrows that include the point, that are sticking in the target shall be scored where they penetrate the target. An arrow embedded into the nock end of an arrow embedded in the target shall be scored the same as the arrow embedded into the target. *An arrow that hits another arrow—with the arrow being struck showing visible damage—that does not stick in the target shall be given the score of the arrow that was struck*. The majority of the group must agree that 1) a particular arrow was struck, and 2) that striking the arrow prevented the arrow from sticking in the target, or the arrow shall be scored as a miss.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

I purposely did not mention that this shoot was technically an unsanctioned event. Not really having a specified set of rules muddies the waters a little.

But, we're definitely not in ASA country, and ASA's rules are quite different from any I've seen before. Arbitrarily assigning a score of 5 seems odd, but that is the rule.

Most area shoots go by NFAA rules. NFAA rules do not address arrows glancing off other arrows. They do address "Robinhoods" and bounce-outs. This was not a Robinhood, and I'm not sure it would be considered a bounce-out. NFAA rules do not define a bounce-out, that I can find. But if it was a bounce-out, it would be re-shot under NFAA rules.

As AO and Stillfingers stated, IBO rules say it would get the score of the damaged arrow, since there was visible damage to the struck arrow and all members of the group agreed that the hit prevented the arrow from sticking into the target. The only thing that doesn't seem right in this case is that the damaged arrow was shot from a different stake and was in the target at a completely different angle. I can't remember if the damaged arrow had a score of 8 or 10.

IFAA says this:
b. If an arrow hits the scoring area but bounces off the target or an arrow passes through the scoring area and is not retained in the butt, another arrow, which has been specially marked, shall be shot.
c. An arrow hitting another within the target and remaining embedded in that arrow shall have the same scoring value as that arrow. Arrows being deflected by other arrows shall be scored by their position.

The arrow in question was deflected by another arrow first, as in (c), then it bounced off the target, as in (b), so I would say it should be re-shot.


...
There was mass-confusion as the four of us stood in the woods, nobody quite certain of exactly what the rules were. In the end, we really couldn't decide what to do, so the arrow was re-shot. A score of 8 resulted. After reading the rules, I think we did the best thing we could have.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

JDZ, what you have described has caused tons of controversy for years past and probably will for years to come in all organizations. I think you all probably did the correct thing for your area and all involved were satisfied, correct? Knowing the rules before you shoot helps, but this is one area that I really hate to be involved in as sometimes it can really cause tempers to flair. Archery is supposed to be fun as well as challenging. The bottom line here is rules are rules and until someone comes up with a better set, we need to follow these as best as possible. Hang in there and keep shooting!

~SF~


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a great group in Augusta this weekend, one of the Guys in My group that followed Me in the shooting order, hit My arow 4 times kicking Him to an 8 all 4 times, 3 times I was in the 12 ring... If they just stayed a 10 He would have had a solid top 5 finish... I've never felt so bad for one person...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nothing like big Ole arrows. Better get in there first. lain:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty sure NFAA rules for this are the same as IBO rules (if it sticks in the target, that's your score. If it doesn't and there is visible damage to an arrow, you get the same score as that arrow). Had a kick out myself this weekend too (10 to a line cutter 8) and had to call it on myself even though the others in my group told me to take the 10.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

The NFAA rules read differently than the IBO rules. A glanced arrow that sticks in the target is handled the same. But, it appears that they have different rules for when the glancing arrow does not stick in the target.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/956-2010527-2010-2011 Constitution & By-Laws.pdf

http://www.ibo.net/pdf/2011/2011 Rules.pdf

Either way, I think everybody was satisfied with the choice we made.

I also had one arrow this past weekend deflect off an arrow already in the 12-ring, into the 8. It happens.


----------

